
Legless Chihuahuas Prove Google Hot Trends Not So Hot - gibsonf1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/22/legless-chihuahuas-prove-google-hot-trends-not-so-hot/
======
machine
Hmm, I don't think this was a bug. There was a pretty popular news story about
legless chihuahuas that day (edit - a comment on techcrunch says cnn.com had
it on their front page).

